# Angeln in Schottland/ Fragen



## kosh (23. März 2009)

Hallo Angelfans,

im Mai werde ich für 10 Tage in den Cairngorms/Highlands wandern gehen. Gelegentlich werde ich auf Flüsse und Seen treffen, die einen etwas größer, die anderen recht klein und unbekannt. Ab und zu würde ich natürlich gerne mal die Angel auswerfen.

Leider konnte ich noch nicht heraus finden, inwiefern Erlaubnisscheine etc gebraucht werden. In Deutschland besitze ich einen gültigen Fischereierlaubnisschein. Normalerweise können damit für Binnengewässer Angelscheine gekauft werden, meistens beim örtlichen Angelshop vor Ort. Nun kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es in jeder kleinen Ortschaft in den Cairngorms Angelshops gibt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Und falls doch, stellen diese bestimmt keine Angelkarten für einen winzigen Fluss mitten in der Pampa aus...

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? Wird das Angeln in kleinen, unbekannten Gewässern vielleicht toleriert?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

Markus


----------



## schabau (26. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland/ Fragen*

Hi Markus,

kenne die Cairngorms lediglich als eines der Quellgebiete des River Spey und hab die dort befindlichen Highland-Gewässer noch nicht befischt.

Kann Dir deshalb nur allgemeine Infos geben, die aber eigentlich für ganz Schottland gelten.


> ...Wird das Angeln in kleinen, unbekannten Gewässern vielleicht toleriert?


Also, erst einmal gibt es in Schottland keine "kleinen, unbekannten Gewässer". Die kleinen Flüsse und Bäche sind meistens die "Headwaters" von Lachsflüssen, d.h. es sind die Laichgebiete für Lachs und Meerforelle. Und die werden wie ein Augapfel gehütet. Ich würde Dir deshalb dringend davon abraten ohne genau zu wissen was Du darfst, in irgend ein Fließgewässer Deine "Angel auszuwerfen". Die Schotten verstehen da überhaupt keinen Spaß! |krach:

Was die Stillwasser unterschiedlicher Größe anbelangt in denen es sich lohnt zu fischen (d.h. die einen nenneswerten Bestand an guten Forellen aufweisen) so befinden die sich in aller Regel im Besitz von Estates oder Hotels, die aber auch Gastkarten für ihre Gewässer ausgeben. Und natürlich gilt fast überall "Fly Only"!

Auf Hecht habe ich in Schottland noch nicht gefischt und kann Dir deshalb dazu nichts sagen.

In den Highland-Dörfern gibt es zwar in der Regel keine Angelläden, wohl aber Hotels und Kneipen. Dort bekommst Du alle Infos, die Du brauchst, und vielleicht sogar die eine oder andere Fliege.

Gruß
schabau


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (26. März 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland/ Fragen*

War schon an verschiedenen Loch´s angeln. Ich bin auf viele verschiedene Vorschriften gestoßen. Bei manchen waren Erlaubnisscheine notwendig, bei anderen nur für den Salmonidenfang, alle anderen Fischarten durften ohne Schein beangelt werden. Die Infos habe ich in Pubs, Touristinformationen, Restaurants und Geschäften (Angelläden, Post, etc.) bekommen.

Gewässer waren nicht immer leicht zu erreichen, jedoch darfst du in Schottland über Zäune klettern, so lang du dabei nix beschädigst. Die Leute waren meistens auch sehr nett und haben Tipps gegeben.

Wenn du Tipps etc. möchtest, bekommst du sie am besten bei einem guten deutschen Bier

Viel Erfolg...

mfg Flo


----------



## moggy (18. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Schottland/ Fragen*

Hallo kosh, 
Ich hätte schon früher geantworted, bin aber erst jetzt auf das Thema gestoßen. Ich wohne selber in Aberdeen, also ganz in der nähe der Cairngorms, habe dort jedoch noch nie selbst geangelt. Ich weiß dass es für die meisten Flüsse angelkarten gibt welche man sich in naheliegenden Hotels, Estates, oder Postämtern besorgen kann. Die Preise hängen dann meistens davon ab auf was du angeln möchtest. Lachs ist teuer. Bachforelle hingegen recht günstig. Am river Don, einem super Fliegengewässer, kann man für um dei 10 Pfund/Tag angeln. 
Für größere Lochs gibt es meistens Angelkarten. Willst du auf Salmoniden angel kostet es meist 15 - 25 Pfund pro Tag. Möchtest du jedoch auf coarsefish (Hecht, Barsch, Aal) Angeln sin die Angelkarten oft extrem günstig (e.g. 2,50 Pfund für Loch Lomond) oder sogar umsonst (Loch Ness, Loch Gary). Dazu kommt, dass in Schottland nur sehr wenig auf Hecht und Barsch geangelt wird. Man hat also sehr gute chancen! Es gibt auch noch die kleinen Hill Lochs, die nicht per Auto zu erreichen sind. In manchen fällen braucht man dort garkeine Angelgenemigung, oder einfar nur eine Erlaubnis vom Besitzer (Also einfach mal Nachfragen wenn eine Farm in der Nähe ist). 

Generell kann ich dir sagen, dass es sich in Schottland immer lohnt nett nachzufragen. Die Leute sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. 

Es wäre auch sicher gut einfach mal den Leuten vom Cairngorm Nationalpark zu mailen. 
Die können dir garantiert Genaueres sagen.

http://www.cairngorms.co.uk/contact/contactus/

Beste Grüße!


----------

